# Bomb Me I Dare You!!



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

IN FACT I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU TO BOMB ME!! :drum::thumb:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Have you lost your mind?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

My house burned down and I lost all my cigars in it. Bomb me too


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

BeerAdvocate said:


> My house burned down and I lost all my cigars in it. Bomb me too


That's just wrong! :rofl:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

TOJE said:


> That's just wrong! :rofl:


X2 no beggin'


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we should all mass bomb this guy... i got the white owl watermelon's what do u guys got to send em?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I've got some of the Amish Blueberry cigars around here somewhere


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I think we should all mass bomb this guy... i got the white owl watermelon's what do u guys got to send em?


I'll send him the same thing he sent me, just in a different color. lol

I don't do the beggar scene. I see this now in a few threads by 1 or 2 people and won't send. I love bombing people, but they have to ask for it by deserving it, not by begging.
JMHO


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> I'll send him the same thing he sent me, just in a different color. lol
> 
> I don't do the beggar scene. I see this now in a few threads by 1 or 2 people and won't send. I love bombing people, but they have to ask for it by deserving it, not by begging.
> JMHO


lol i agree Lew...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

there used to be a service you could send a crap-o-gram to a person....seems to have folded....damn could use it right about now


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I think we should all mass bomb this guy... i got the white owl watermelon's what do u guys got to send em?


Pineapple flavored Blunt wrappers so he can keep smoking that wacky weed!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I can get a few Swisher Sweets from a freind of mine.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I know its not in the rules (thought it was) no begging


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> I'll send him the same thing he sent me, just in a different color. lol
> 
> I don't do the beggar scene. I see this now in a few threads by 1 or 2 people and won't send. I love bombing people, but they have to ask for it by deserving it, not by begging.
> JMHO


 Agreed!!uke:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me.....
I was just talking to some guys over the weekend about this type of stuff!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I thought this was a joke. I guess it is not. Aren't you supposed to deserve a bombing?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Begging to be bombed is in realy poor taste and usualy get the opposite results than the result the begger was hoping for. It's kind of like asking the cigar rep at a B&M for a free cigar just because you showed up for the event....

Just saying.....


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I think we should all mass bomb this guy... i got the white owl watermelon's what do u guys got to send em?


I will hit up my buddy for some Black and Milds...this dude has such poor taste for a great community!

He needs help :crutch::crutch::crutch:...then again, his emotioncon at the end seems to show he is joking.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Wow talk about bad form!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

What is going on here...This is very poor form, and all it will do is create more threads like this from new people lured by puff...bad...bad...bad


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

post was reported hours ago.
I beleave Darren had good intentions when he posted this.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

How about a nice stick of dog turd with a tp wrapper?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

And.....fail.

Sorry buddy, but this isn't the best of ideas.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

matt3 said:


> How about a nice stick of dog turd with a tp wrapper?


please read post 21. lets not go crazy people. i do beleave had some good intentions here


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

He has a lot of awards. I think he's up to something.:thumb:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think he is a solid BOTL at all. Not after the shit he posted about CO, and then making a thread about it here like he was some sort of hero or something. I think he is a bit of an idiot.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Even if it is a joke, why even start this thread? Pointless.

If its not a joke, its truly pathetic. I wouldn't even send him my dog rockets. Hes not even worth a Thompson's house blend.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I think he's up to something.:thumb:


 I'm sure he is:suspicious:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It may be in bad taste, it may be for fun, he may be trying to start a bombing war, I don't know.

But we will not take personal attacks on people!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

this post isn't against the rules. so it has to stay or the Mods will get crushed for closing another thread.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, they havn't been getting crushed at all lately, wouldn't wanna start that now.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't think the post should be deleted either...technically it isn't against the rules but it did show a lack of judgement. I'm not attacking the person, but the action. There is a difference.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> IN FACT I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU TO BOMB ME!! :drum::thumb:


Probably not a good thing to say or do even if you meant it as a joke,,,,should be a level of decorum esp. when it concerns bomb runs. I would hope that Darren is already aware of this from the immediate feedback on here and will say something to that effect. If the reason to post this was to get people back to bombing let's just say it like that,,,,"Let's get back to bombing" and not send a double meaning which might confuse the members.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The EVP said:


> I don't think the post should be deleted either...technically it isn't against the rules but it did show a lack of judgement. I'm not attacking the person, but the action. There is a difference.


just got of the phone with a true BOTL. i will defend until this until darren says what his intentions are. there may be some underlying things going on.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Doogie said:


> just got of the phone with a true BOTL. i will defend until this until darren says what his intentions are. there may be some underlying things going on.


Possibly. Let me just say for the record that I don't condone personaly attacking another BOTL. I don't know him personally and I'm not one to judge someone. Even though it was not against the rules, it was just a bad post to make is all.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the person who posted this hasn't been online for 4 hours. wait and see


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Where is the emotican of the guy eating popcorn??

Found it opcorn:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Just to let everyone know I was joking about this thread. If I offended anyone I am truly sorry. Please accept my humblest apologies.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Im curious, if you were joking where is the humor?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

this couldn't have come at a worst time. glad to hear this was a joke.
all the oliver stone people were thinking you herfed with daniel and then you posted this


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I just sent a PM to Travis asking about his house. If this terrible thing really did happen I want to start a bombing run to help Travis out. He may need more things then just cigars for himself and his family. I am awaiting Travis's reply.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Travis was making a joke, that was quite funny about a kid that was on here that begged to be bombed all the time... He was banned  turned out he was underage.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Just to let everyone know I was joking about this thread. If I offended anyone I am truly sorry. Please accept my humblest apologies.


It takes a man to publicly apologize. While I fail to see the humor that was intended, it is over with as far as I'm concerned. Now let's light up!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Things seem kinda hostile around here. I thought it was about smoking cigars!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> It takes a man to publicly apologize. While I fail to see the humor that was intended, it is over with as far as I'm concerned. Now let's light up!


I'm lightin one of yours tonight:eyebrows:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

It's all good now...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Travis was making a joke, that was quite funny about a kid that was on here that begged to be bombed all the time... He was banned  turned out he was underage.


Its a joke. Or is it? :noidea: All of you better bomb me just to make sure!

Yes it was a joke. I was paying tribute to the many people who have came on and begged for cigars.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Alright we're all cool. I think we need a group hug :grouphug: , then perhaps we can go and have a nice smoke. Thank god this damn cold I've had is done and I can go and light one up tonight. Anyone have a good idea for a smoke to get me back on the slippery slope? Anyone? Beuller?



CD


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad your cold  is gone Chris, don't forget your sweater or jacket when you light up a smoke outside.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Diana said:


> I'm glad your cold  is gone Chris, don't forget your sweater or jacket when you light up a smoke outside.


Ha! Thanks Diana for looking out for me... it's actually 51º here in Charlotte tonight. So, I'll put my sweats on, I promise 

CD


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

have some dutch masterd and some white owls from 1980


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Andy said:


> have some dutch masterd and some white owls from 1980


quick, call James Suckling!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Andy said:


> have some dutch masterd and some white owls from 1980


Nice! I think I'll go for a "backwoods" instead. :heh:

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Nice! I think I'll go for a "backwoods" instead. :heh:
> 
> CD


you may want something spicey !!
pepin black ? or 601 red


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Its a joke. Or is it? :noidea: All of you better bomb me just to make sure!
> 
> Yes it was a joke. I was paying tribute to the many people who have came on and begged for cigars.


i hate it when my dog begs for food !!! makes me want to kick him in his face


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me how the first post was funny? Isn't that what makes something a joke, humor?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Can someone please explain to me how the first post was funny? Isn't that what makes something a joke, humor?


check post 48.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Doogie said:


> check post 48.


Thnx saw that, just didn't get it. Oh well, no biggie...Just want to be careful with so many new members not knowing about things...:deadhorse:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Nice! I think I'll go for a "backwoods" instead. :heh:
> 
> CD


Hey, those actually aren't too bad for a super cheapie. They're what I smoke while fishing, as most of them end up in the water pretty quick. Being that a catch a lot of big fish and all.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

The Backwoods was one of my first smokes. I still enjoy them.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I figured you were joking Darren. You've been a member here for way to long to publicly beg for smokes. No hatin' from over here.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

No hating from me either Darren, and all of you who are obviously have never met Darren. He's been here a long time and is very active in going to member herfs and such. I have exchanged cigars at numerous different occasions and he is a very generous bomber. I think this whole thing was taken wrong. What he meant was, If you bomb him he'll blow your ass up. It was a threat not a beg. Comprehend what you read before you give a nice guy hell about writing it.


----------

